# Pheasants are small



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

This last weekend while I was out goose hunting I saw at least 40 pheasants that were still really small. I could see roosters only because they were about 15 feet away. On the fly they would be impossible to identify. How much color will they put on from now untill opener? The good news is that there are all kinds of them out there. 8)


----------

